# Papa Johns delivery driver gave me a HARD TIME for doing their job



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Hey! Not my problem. Go contact corporate. They signed up for the delivery platforms. I got dispatched to pick up.

I go in to pickup and the driver throws their hot bag down and walks over and asks me why the hell I am delivering when he has no orders. I told him I don't know but your company is a real "piece of work" if they do that to him. Guy took it out on me. Wanted the order sent to the store so he could do it. I told the bozo that is not how it works. 🤷‍♂️

I always did not like picking up from Papa Johns. Just feels odd. You have your own drivers. You should use this on demand when you need us and short on drivers. They have it setup if the customer orders on the platform website, the order automatically goes to a platform driver. It creates a lot of animosity towards us platform drivers.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Like most places, you can order from 4-5 different apps from the same store, and they all have their own drivers.

I have no idea why people order pizza 3rd party, but they do, and they might be using a membership or be outside the stores delivery area.

I don't pick up there because they have the longest wait times of anybody, which is probably another reason, people don't want to wait 90 minutes for the lazy stores to get there.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I have put Papa John's on my DO NOT ACCEPT list. Automatic reject.
I don't care how unicorn it is.
Last time I went there for GH, they were just sitting around, I asked about my pickup, they said you are the third person coming in asking about this and it is not ready.

I pointed out that it has been over 45 minutes, and he said I don't care. We don't get many GH orders anyway, so I don't care.
Cancel, reported to GH.

You may say, my reporting probably didn't accomplish anything.
Well, they pulled similar crap on me at a local Chipotle, where the manager said "Your order will be prepared when there are no more people waiting in store."
I reported it to GH, the agent cancelled the order, paid me in full, and coincidentally, that person no longer works at Chipotle.


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

Rickos69 said:


> "Your order will be prepared when there ar no more people waiting in store."


The way these people think is wild. The person who ordered Chipotle online is also a customer of Chipotle, you giant toowhattt.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I have put Papa John's on my DO NOT ACCEPT list. Automatic reject.
> I don't care how unicorn it is.
> Last time I went there for GH, they sitting around, I asked about my pickup, they said you are the third person coming in asking about this and it is not ready.


You know.... thankfully, the Papa Johns in my delivery area, which is the only one that does platform apps, is pretty much on point. I do not like picking up from them either. In addition, parking at that particular location is really a pain. At least when I arrive, the order is typically done or just coming out. No one standing around and jerking around at that store. *IF* that was the case, I would be doing the same as you.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

The Jax said:


> Hey! Not my problem. Go contact corporate. They signed up for the delivery platforms. I got dispatched to pick up.
> 
> I go in to pickup and the driver throws their hot bag down and walks over and asks me why the hell I am delivering when he has no orders. I told him I don't know but your company is a real "piece of work" if they do that to him. Guy took it out on me. Wanted the order sent to the store so he could do it. I told the bozo that is not how it works. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> I always did not like picking up from Papa Johns. Just feels odd. You have your own drivers. You should use this on demand when you need us and short on drivers. They have it setup if the customer orders on the platform website, the order automatically goes to a platform driver. It creates a lot of animosity towards us platform drivers.


Exact total opposite with our store, we dont give a shit as 99% of app drivers are late and customers always wait alot longer with higher. fee's the only difference if you are picking up good food 6 miles away , you use an app.
2 weeks ago it was so cold out. a girl on uber bike takes the order and cancels...order sat 1 hour..+++ the area was close. we charge $1.50 del..
god bless you app delivery guys...
as far as the papa john guys..buck him...sometimes people get tired of local guys....


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

The problem is food delivery used to be done by a paid by the hour worker. Who also had to take food handling certification classes in food handling. By having some app worker that takes their job they aint going to like it and is paid less than they are.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

First it were cabbies hating us and now Papa John's delivery guys. I don't get paid enough for this shit.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

SlikkRikk said:


> The way these people think is wild. The person who ordered Chipotle online is also a customer of Chipotle, you giant toowhattt.


The Chipotles in my area (3) have separate prep lines for delivery/pickup and in store orders.
The big issue occurs when later in the evening, they close down the delivery/pickup prep line, and work all orders using the in store customer line. They have a holder on the wall at the beginning of the line where they clip the online orders, so, it is really at their discretion whether they will work an order, or tend to an in store customer.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Sometimes it sucks because they will "have no record" of an app order and it'll be a really decent $$ amount, too.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Tell that terd to cry some more!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

The Jax said:


> Hey! Not my problem. Go contact corporate. They signed up for the delivery platforms. I got dispatched to pick up.
> 
> I go in to pickup and the driver throws their hot bag down and walks over and asks me why the hell I am delivering when he has no orders. I told him I don't know but your company is a real "piece of work" if they do that to him. Guy took it out on me. Wanted the order sent to the store so he could do it. I told the bozo that is not how it works. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> I always did not like picking up from Papa Johns. Just feels odd. You have your own drivers. You should use this on demand when you need us and short on drivers. They have it setup if the customer orders on the platform website, the order automatically goes to a platform driver. It creates a lot of animosity towards us platform drivers.


It'd be hilarious if you could get a Papa John's bag from somewhere and, the next time you have a DD/Eats/etc pickup from home boy's restaurant, you tell him that you now work for the Papa John's across town and that it is sending its drivers to pick up orders from his restaurant and deliver them. Tell him that your manager says that if anyone doesn't like that then they should go and see him in person.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

The Jax said:


> ...I go in to pickup and the driver throws their hot bag down and walks over and asks me why the hell I am delivering when he has no orders. I told him I don't know but your company is a real "piece of work" if they do that to him. Guy took it out on me. Wanted the order sent to the store so he could do it. I told the bozo that is not how it works. 🤷‍♂️
> ...


I'd have probably said, "I'll do you a solid. Hop on my platform and order a pie. I'll breeze in, pick it up from the counter and hand it to you. You're king for a day man, king for a day." If/when he gave me crap for that I'd have followed with, "And I'll need a tip..."

Yeah, totally wrong of me, totally wrong. But you know, I'd have risked getting my a** kicked just to see the look on his face, and probably bought him something afterward and tried to get him to laugh if off with me and make the best of it.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Pizza delivery guy envious of the ant. LMFAO! Does he know it's not an exclusive club? He could do it too if he wanted.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

FL_Steve said:


> Pizza delivery guy envious of the ant. LMFAO! Does he know it's not an exclusive club? He could do it too if he wanted.


IKR???!!!

What a dummy!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The Jax said:


> Hey! Not my problem. Go contact corporate. They signed up for the delivery platforms. I got dispatched to pick up.
> 
> I go in to pickup and the driver throws their hot bag down and walks over and asks me why the hell I am delivering when he has no orders. I told him I don't know but your company is a real "piece of work" if they do that to him. Guy took it out on me. Wanted the order sent to the store so he could do it. I told the bozo that is not how it works. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> I always did not like picking up from Papa Johns. Just feels odd. You have your own drivers. You should use this on demand when you need us and short on drivers. They have it setup if the customer orders on the platform website, the order automatically goes to a platform driver. It creates a lot of animosity towards us platform drivers.


Three years ago when drivers could still over-ride the gps for arrival and delivered, I showed up at a pizza place and the in house guy took the order because I guess he didn’t understand how DD worked. He was also mad I was there.

I thanked him and walked outside and marked it “delivered”. Easy Money.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

The Papa Johns in my area is ok, the cooks are friendly, the manager is kinda grumpy but he's hardly ever there, like every other restaurant some times there are wait times but often times orders are ready or 5 - 10 min wait time, the delivery guys are friendly too, one night one of them asked me if it was busy because it was a slow night for them, told him it was busy for me since I do other restaurants, they don't hold a grudge against the gig delivery community.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

As far as fast Pizza goes I like Papa Johns the best in my area, however as far as customer service goes they suck. They are rude and just don't care. I placed my last order through their app and the girl just trashed my ticket. Never had the food made. Took me 3 days to get my money back from them on the APP.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> As far as fast Pizza goes I like Papa Johns the best in my area, however as far as customer service goes they suck. They are rude and just don't care. I placed my last order through their app and the girl just trashed my ticket. Never had the food made. Took me 3 days to get my money back from them on the APP.


I've walked out of poo poo john's a few times, because of slow service. So, I'm not surprised.


----------

